# Guardian E-Pipe 2 Variable Wattage Pre-order by Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Okay so we had feedback from Smok and they have said that they have a +- release date of the 17th November for their Guardian E-Pipe 2. I have to say it looks flipping awesome and can't wait to get my hands on it.

We are looking at doing a pre-order on these if anyone is keen.

R950 excludes courier (R400 booking fee and then balance before we courier)

This does not come with a tip. We have these tips available that we think will suit these little lookers at R80.





Specs:
Type Variable Voltage & Wattage Mod
Material Mahogany Wood & stainless
Color Wood Grain body, stainless steel button
Wattage 6W~15W
Button Magnet Switch button
Button lock button lock ring, twist to lock
Thread 510 /ego thread
Capacity 18350 battery
Compatibility 510 Atomizer & Ego Atomizer
Charging current <450uA
Charger time 3.5hours
Height 72.69MM
Diameter 46.81MM
Lenght 69.88MM
Net Weight 182g
Button Magnet Switch button
Thread 510 /ego thread
Capacity 18350 battery


If you are keen. Pop us an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za and we will send through a pre-order invoice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Asked Smok to send me pic of packaging so we can have a look at the full kit. I know its says it comes with battery but I somehow doubt it with their final release. Will check with them on colouring as well. I think the two tone looks smart.


Any news on if it comes with battery and charger as per their web site?


----------



## Sir Vape

Nope it doesn't hey and it wont. No idea why they put that nonsense up


----------



## BumbleBee

Thanks for clearing that up. So at least we get to pick all silver or two tone 

Will you be supplying batteries in the near future?


----------



## Sir Vape

Nope lol. They are only doing them in stainless steel. Pull your hair out sometimes with these guys. Yes we will have batteries in a week or so.


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 13447
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Type Variable Voltage & Wattage Mod
> Material Mahogany Wood & stainless
> *Color Wood Grain body, stainless button or gold button*
> Wattage 6W~15W
> Button Magnet Switch button
> Button lock button lock ring, twist to lock
> Thread 510 /ego thread
> Capacity 18350 battery
> Compatibility 510 Atomizer & Ego Atomizer
> Charging current <450uA
> Charger time 3.5hours
> Height 72.69MM
> Diameter 46.81MM
> Lenght 69.88MM
> Net Weight 182g
> Button Magnet Switch button
> Thread 510 /ego thread
> Capacity 18350 battery


You may want to change your OP then


----------



## Sir Vape

Thank you sir. I will do that. It's the specs they sent me this morning after asking them about the colour options and confirming that only silver is available


----------



## ConradS

Lets get some excitement going here!  I have my preorder in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

It's very pretty! I have the mechanical one already, and I dig it! Unfortunately I'm not a regulated kinda guy.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Sir Vape 
This one is very tempting and it does look really good.

My concern is the 18350 battery - and the resultant battery life
Do you think they will bring one out with a bigger battery by any chance?


----------



## ConradS

My opinion is that the batt life is secondary. This is for armchair use with a fine single malt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ConradS

Or just carry a spare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

The battery lasts me for the duration of the tank of juice in a mini PT3 with a 0.9 ish coil. I know it's only like 1.5 ml, but agreed, awesome with a nice whiskey at night. Not an all day device.


----------



## Sir Vape

@Silver I highly doubt they will be doing a bigger battery model bro. Hey maybe if this takes off they will. Suggest having a spare battery on hand if you gonna use it regularly like ConradS said.


----------



## Silver

ConradS said:


> My opinion is that the batt life is secondary. This is for armchair use with a fine single malt.



Thanks @ConradS 
I hear you

I am a e-pipe noob, so I am still learning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> @Silver I highly doubt they will be doing a bigger battery model bro. Hey maybe if this takes off they will. Suggest having a spare battery on hand if you gonna use it regularly like ConradS said.



Thanks @Sir Vape 
I still like it despite the small battery - I suppose that is what gives it the character it has.
I will think some more about it and let you know

What would you say is the best tank to go on it?


----------



## Sir Vape

Either aero or nautilus mini. I prefer my aero. Kayfun mini will also look pretty good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Damn. Should maybe drop the box mod birthday gift for myself I had in mind and get this instead. Love it!

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

@Sir Vape : If they release around the 17th of November, when will they be in SA?

Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

@LandyMan 
About a week or so after that give or take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Orders going into tomorrow guys. A BIG thank you to those who have paid. Anyone else want to hop on board, drop us an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za

Can't wait for these


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Orders going into tomorrow guys. A BIG thank you to those who have paid. Anyone else want to hop on board, drop us an email at hugo@sirvape.co.za
> 
> Can't wait for these



My awesome wife is getting me one for my birthday  
Email incoming shortly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Your a lucky guy mate. When is your Birthday??


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Your a lucky guy mate. When is your Birthday??


On Monday. I asked everyone for cash so I can spend it as I see fit


----------



## Sir Vape

Consider the Pipe Tip on us mate as a birthday gift

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Consider the Pipe Tip on us mate as a birthday gift


Holy moly. Thanks guys. Not neccessary, but thank you. That is awesome!!


----------



## Sir Vape

Only a pleasure. I like to be spoiled on my birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

Will you only get the straight pipe drip tip, or will you get the curved one as well?


----------



## Sir Vape

I have a curved ones in stock in your look on my site www.sirvape.co.za under accessories


----------



## Silverbear

@Sir Vape , you killing me, you know I want one of these, But I am going to have to hold off for a month, already have one device on pre-order with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Demmit, just can't do it now.... make sure you have stock for my next impulse buy 

and I'm gonna need a bent drip tip, don't like the straight one, so make sure you always have at least one in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WHeunis

would really love some pics from the folks that buy this once they get it...
With an atty attached, that is!

Would like to see how it looks with a few different tankies strapped on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Should have a few extra in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

@Sir Vape, can you confirm you got my deposit last night?
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

@LandyMan Yes Sir. Deposit received. I did reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> @LandyMan Yes Sir. Deposit received. I did reply.


Awesome. Was done via Wife's goodies, so I don't have a view  Thanks for confirming!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

I can't help looking at this one, it really is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Is it here yet, is it here yet?! LOL, sorry but I haven't been this excited about a gift in a long time 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Lol I wish man. They still in production and we will be fortunate to be in the first batch to be released. Can't wait. E-Pipes is my new addiction. Ok well I have one ok ha ha but the aim is bring in a wider selection over time. I should know more on exact release date next week


----------



## LandyMan

Seeing that this beauty is incoming, I am already looking at batteries, and would imagine these will work nicely:

Efest 18350 700mAH 10.5A Flat?


----------



## Sir Vape

Just spoken to Smok and looks like release could be next week if all goes well. Will keep you updated guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just got the manual guys. Please see file attached.

Pre-orders are still available on our site http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/guardian-epipe-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Just spoken to Smok and looks like release could be next week if all goes well. Will keep you updated guys


Hey guys. Any news on the official release date?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jip jip, would love to know 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Sir Vape

Morning guys

Spoke to Smok yesterday and the rep said she would get back to me Monday with full info. Seems like a slight delay as they are not happy with the quality of the material. They have high standards and want this to be a winner and I respect them for being honest and telling me that. You wont get many companies telling you that lol. Really frustrating I know especially when they give us a release date which we pass onto you. But what I can say is at least they are taking this seriously and the product we are going to get is of high quality which Smok are renowned for. I think its worth the wait. Way too many products being released at the moment that are of poor quality which is always a huge let down for a vendor and most importantly the customer. They have confirmed though that this is a minor set back and it will be released within the next week to two weeks. Will hear more Monday as they are working over the weekend on this.

I hope you understand and apologise for the delay. Any queries or questions you have, please pop me an email on hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Sir Vape. Good to know 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Spoke to Smok yesterday and the rep said she would get back to me Monday with full info. Seems like a slight delay as they are not happy with the quality of the material. They have high standards and want this to be a winner and I respect them for being honest and telling me that. You wont get many companies telling you that lol. Really frustrating I know especially when they give us a release date which we pass onto you. But what I can say is at least they are taking this seriously and the product we are going to get is of high quality which Smok are renowned for. I think its worth the wait. Way too many products being released at the moment that are of poor quality which is always a huge let down for a vendor and most importantly the customer. They have confirmed though that this is a minor set back and it will be released within the next week to two weeks. Will hear more Monday as they are working over the weekend on this.
> 
> I hope you understand and apologise for the delay. Any queries or questions you have, please pop me an email on hugo@sirvape.co.za


Thanks for the update

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Spoke to Smok yesterday and the rep said she would get back to me Monday with full info. Seems like a slight delay as they are not happy with the quality of the material. They have high standards and want this to be a winner and I respect them for being honest and telling me that. You wont get many companies telling you that lol. Really frustrating I know especially when they give us a release date which we pass onto you. But what I can say is at least they are taking this seriously and the product we are going to get is of high quality which Smok are renowned for. I think its worth the wait. Way too many products being released at the moment that are of poor quality which is always a huge let down for a vendor and most importantly the customer. They have confirmed though that this is a minor set back and it will be released within the next week to two weeks. Will hear more Monday as they are working over the weekend on this.
> 
> I hope you understand and apologise for the delay. Any queries or questions you have, please pop me an email on hugo@sirvape.co.za



Thanks for the update. And I respect that fact that they would rather delay than to send out lower quality goods. I am more than happy to wait if it means getting a better product!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

I HATE THE WAIT but totally agree with you on that Sir @LandyMan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

And while I have you in the thread @Sir Vape  can you please add one of those curvy pipe tips to my order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Sir Vape said:


> I HATE THE WAIT but totally agree with you on that Sir @LandyMan



Waiting is horrible!! But at least they have a very good reason . 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Sir Vape

@LandyMan cool will do mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

annemarievdh said:


> Waiting is horrible!! But at least they have a very good reason .
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


So this is the thing, and what so many businesses in SA get wrong. People are normally quite fine with waiting, because as normal human beings we all possess the ability to understand, BUT they need to know. If something is delayed, tell your customers, don't just leave them hanging, because that p!sses people off more than having to wait a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> So this is the thing, and what so many businesses in SA get wrong. People are normally quite fine with waiting, because as normal human beings we all possess the ability to understand, BUT they need to know. If something is delayed, tell your customers, don't just leave them hanging, because that p!sses people off more than having to wait a bit longer.


Absolutely agree, people generally appreciate transparency and hate being lied to or being kept in the dark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

So what atty are u guys going to use on it . I bought a kayfun mini for mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS

Ship it when its ready


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> So what atty are u guys going to use on it . I bought a kayfun mini for mine


Going to try my mPT3 and mAN on it, and see how that goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

jtgrey said:


> So what atty are u guys going to use on it . I bought a kayfun mini for mine


I will be broke after buying the Pipe mod so this will have to do....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Kayfun mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> I will be broke after buying the Pipe mod so this will have to do....
> 
> View attachment 14879


We gonna have to confiscate that e-Pipe if you try stunts like this!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BigGuy

Im gonna put my little trusted MINI AERO tank on it when they arrive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Spoke to Smok. Everything back on track and will give me more feedback tomorrow. As soon as I hear then you will hear guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Sir Vape, I'm so excited!! Can't wait anymore!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Spoke to Smok. Everything back on track and will give me more feedback tomorrow. As soon as I hear then you will hear guys


Awesome!!! Erm, what exactly does "back on track" mean in terms of dates?


----------



## Sir Vape

Smok should be telling me tomorrow bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Smok should be telling me tomorrow bro


LOL. Thanks man ... just so excited


----------



## Sir Vape

I know the feeling lol. Trust me I'm onto them about 10 times a day ha ha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

GOOD NEWS: Ok so the latest feedback we have is that they have started shipping and are really happy with the quailty. BAD NEWS: Due to the delay orders are backed up.

We are in the line and they are moving as fast as they can to get them out. Possibly next week our should go out.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Sir Vape said:


> GOOD NEWS: Ok so the latest feedback we have is that they have started shipping and are really happy with the quailty. BAD NEWS: Due to the delay orders are backed up.
> 
> We are in the line and they are moving as fast as they can to get them out. Possibly next week our should go out.



Thank you!!! Would love to have it before the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> GOOD NEWS: Ok so the latest feedback we have is that they have started shipping and are really happy with the quailty. BAD NEWS: Due to the delay orders are backed up.
> 
> We are in the line and they are moving as fast as they can to get them out. Possibly next week our should go out.


Woot woot!! Fantastic news!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi all wish I had better news for you but still waiting. Frustrating I know but these guys are like this. Tell you a date and then keep you waiting. Smok will be in touch again tomorrow and said possibly next week will ship. They only started shipping last week and we were one of the first to get our orders in but keep in mind they manufacturer 1000's to go out to UK and US retailers that got in before us. So its happening but just taking a lot longer than expected. Really sorry about this. Will let you know what Smok say tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Hi all wish I had better news for you but still waiting. Frustrating I know but these guys are like this. Tell you a date and then keep you waiting. Smok will be in touch again tomorrow and said possibly next week will ship. They only started shipping last week and we were one of the first to get our orders in but keep in mind they manufacturer 1000's to go out to UK and US retailers that got in before us. So its happening but just taking a lot longer than expected. Really sorry about this. Will let you know what Smok say tomorrow.


Thanks for the update

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Thanks for the update @Sir Vape


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

No worries man. Thanks for letting us know

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy

Thanks. No problem


----------



## jtgrey

No problem thanks @Sir Vape . At least it is well worth the wait


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> No problem thanks @Sir Vape . At least it is well worth the wait


@jtgrey, looks like we are into the same kit all over the place


----------



## Sir Vape

Hello hello

In the early hrs of this morning I was awoken to a skype call from Smok. Now I'm not a morning person (3am eish) but grabbed my trusty iStick filled with Sir Vape Juice No 1 (punt punt) and headed off into the lounge. I answered the call and felt sorry for what they were about to see which was a bleary eyed, half asleep rooikop chugging at some nom. Not a pretty a sight I tell you. Anyways they were calling to inform me that our order will be ready next week. So whoop whoop peeps. It's finally happening

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

YYYYAAAAYYYYY!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Hello hello
> 
> In the early hrs of this morning I was awoken to a skype call from Smok. Now I'm not a morning person (3am eish) but grabbed my trusty iStick filled with Sir Vape Juice No 1 (punt punt) and headed off into the lounge. I answered the call and felt sorry for what they were about to see which was a bleary eyed, half asleep rooikop chugging at some nom. Not a pretty a sight I tell you. Anyways they were calling to inform me that the our order will be ready next week. So whoop whoop peeps. It's finally happening


Awesome, I do hope there are a few extras in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Sir Vape said:


> Hello hello
> 
> In the early hrs of this morning I was awoken to a skype call from Smok. Now I'm not a morning person (3am eish) but grabbed my trusty iStick filled with Sir Vape Juice No 1 (punt punt) and headed off into the lounge. I answered the call and felt sorry for what they were about to see which was a bleary eyed, half asleep rooikop chugging at some nom. Not a pretty a sight I tell you. Anyways they were calling to inform me that the our order will be ready next week. So whoop whoop peeps. It's finally happening



Hahaha I can just see that picture in my head. 

Thank you for sharing the good news 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan looks like both of us have good taste 

@Sir Vape thanks for the update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Gonna sound like a kid 2 days before Christmas soon  What's the latest @Sir Vape?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Gonna sound like a kid 2 days before Christmas soon  What's the latest @Sir Vape?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I feel your excitement, and I'm not even on the list

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

I can almost taste mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> I can almost taste mine


Hey, no noises from the caboose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Guys

Sorry didn't get back sooner. Ok the latest new is not good news I'm afraid. According to Smok they are restocking on materials for the pipes so once again a delay. They told me last week they were being shipped  Could be next week or the following week according to the rep now. Doing me head in. I'm so frustrated with them and I feel terrible about these delays. Look we are going to get them this year but i have no official date and I don't want to keep telling you next week and then keep letting you down as I know irritating that is. I'm on their backs daily and once I hear anything SOLID I will let you know. For those that might not want to wait any longer and want a refund, mail me on hugo@sirvape.co.za and I'll arrange it asap.

Really sorry about this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape well I have waited to long to give up now in the final straight . Thank you kind Sir , I am still in

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> @Sir Vape well I have waited to long to give up now in the final straight . Thank you kind Sir , I am still in


Refund shmeefund. I am waiting this out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

They say patience is a virtue, hulle praat kak! It's a skill! ...and I'm well trained

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Sir Vape, I think this is well worth waiting for. So don't you dare try and give me a refund. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks guys for understanding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape Hi sir any new news on the pipe's . I guess it will only be by next year .


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @jtgrey I spoke to Smok on Saturday and they assured me it would def be this year. I'm on their back daily that I promise you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape thank you brother . I am waiting for my first reo but somehow I am more excited about the pipe . Your great service is really appreciated .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Got a message this morning that they will ship this week. Lets hope this is the case but can't say for certain. The pipe party only starts when its in the air peeps. Will let you know.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jtgrey

Lol @Sir Vape I think I must fly there and go and fetch them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@jtgrey please bro  ha ha 

THEY ARE READY!!!!!!!! Shipping later today or tomorrow 

Sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape  thank you for the good news !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

WOOT WOOT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Sir Vape, can't wait 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

Morning, any news on the traveling schedule of the e-pipes @Sir Vape 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @annemarievdh they are in SA just waiting on feedback from courier. Should have something back by the end of the day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Ooooo!!! thats grate news!!!! Now I'm exited 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape you can put me on the list again . Wife said I can have one for Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Lol @jtgrey and how many pairs of shoes did that cost ROFLMLWAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Awesome @jtgrey will do bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

BigGuy said:


> Lol @jtgrey and how many pairs of shoes did that cost ROFLMLWAO


Well she had a choice . Gardian e pipe or another reo !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Demmit.... I'm totally going to miss this bus

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee Shame dude sorry maybe next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pipes will be here tomorrow. Will be shipping in the afternoon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

woooo hooooo!!!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Lol. Was just telling my wife about all the inbound mail: her iPhone 6, Kayfun Bell Cap, Stillare v2 BF, AND now my pipe. Gonna vape on my pipe the whole of Christmas Eve, sipping on some Johnny Walker Black

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys I have emailed all invoices out to those that have balances on their pipe orders.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

jtgrey said:


> Well she had a choice . Gardian e pipe or another reo !



Too good @jtgrey !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys I have emailed all invoices out to those that have balances on their pipe orders.


Whoop whoop. Paid. Will PM the delivery address


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

All pipes have been sent with our courier. Will send tracking number later this eve or first thing in the morning as I'm away from the office. They are just simply awesome. Totally blown away by the quality and vape these babies put out. Winner of note

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys
> 
> All pipes have been sent with our courier. Will send tracking number later this eve or first thing in the morning as I'm away from the office. They are just simply awesome. Totally blown away by the quality and vape these babies put out. Winner of note


Can't wait ... will they arrive tomorrow?


----------



## jtgrey

Can't believe the wait is almost over ! Thank you @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wonderfull news !!! thanks @Sir Vape 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Wonderfull news !!! thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Somebody is going to get lucky soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Somebody is going to get lucky soon



I'm considering keeping it for myself. He must proof he deserves it. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> I'm considering keeping it for myself. He must proof he deserves it.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



That's why I said "somebody"  now don't be nasty towards Jaco!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> That's why I said "somebody"  now don't be nasty towards Jaco!



Hahaha who said anything about being nasty 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you soooo much @Sir Vape 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

And it vapes so nice 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

This thing is awesome. Thanks @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Looking good guys. HAPPY YOUR HAPPY!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 18108
> 
> And it vapes so nice
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Lekker @annemarievdh - glad you got it before Xmas!
Is that a Kayfun Mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Lekker @annemarievdh - glad you got it before Xmas!
> Is that a Kayfun Mini?



Jip jip, it is indeed 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> This thing is awesome. Thanks @Sir Vape!



It just looks so good @LandyMan !
I am so tempted...

I feel like giving myself another present - lol - 

As someone said (can't remember who it was on the forum) - I totally get it why women buy their 43rd pair of shoes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

I can't find the info now, but what is the lowest ohm rating for the pipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

I just hat staying in an outlaying area

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> I just hat staying in an outlaying area



Awww shaim sorry 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> I just hat staying in an outlaying area


Yeah, it sucks big time!


----------



## LandyMan

I am using the Efest 18350 10.5A 700mah battery in my pipe. According to some sites, the continuous discharge current is 7A (http://www.myvaporstore.com/Efest-IMR-18350-LiMn-700mAh-Battery-10-AMP-p/ef35105.htm) does this sound right? Trying to figure out what my lowest ohm reading can be on the pipe.
Based on the above, and this calculator: http://www.onlineconversion.com/ohms_law.htm, I get to 0.25ohm with a 7A discharge and 12W power ... this seems very low?! Am I missing something here?


----------



## Silver

Hi @LandyMan 

I think that ePipe will have a maximum amp limit because it is a regulated device
And beyond that, it will limit the current
I dont know what that max amp limit is but surely the device wont fire if the resistance is too low?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Hi @LandyMan
> 
> I think that ePipe will have a maximum amp limit because it is a regulated device
> And beyond that, it will limit the current
> I dont know what that max amp limit is but surely the device wont fire if the resistance is too low?


LOL, been too busy using the REO, I forgot that this is regulated :dumb:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @LandyMan

Trying to get hold of Smok to confirm but if I remember correctly it's either 1 or 1,2ohm resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Just drove to the courier and sommer picked up my pipe . Shit it looks awesome . Think a 1ohm coil in the kayfun mini would work just fine . Now I can give the reo a rest . Just hope the reo did not spoil my tast for a regulated mod completely .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan according to this site it is between 0.4 and 4 ohms

http://m.vaporstation.com/item/343530


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Just drove to the courier and sommer picked up my pipe . Shit it looks awesome . Think a 1ohm coil in the kayfun mini would work just fine . Now I can give the reo a rest . Just hope the reo did not spoil my tast for a regulated mod completely .



I have a 1.1ohm coil in the Kayfun Mini. And it works superbly 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jaco took his pipe now, and seems very very happy 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan according to this site it is between 0.4 and 4 ohms
> 
> http://m.vaporstation.com/item/343530


For good use of the power, I would guess around 1.2 ohms to be ideal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Andre said:


> For good use of the power, I would guess around 1.2 ohms to be ideal.



Totally agree Andre


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan according to this site it is between 0.4 and 4 ohms
> 
> http://m.vaporstation.com/item/343530


Thanks @jtgrey. Well, let's pop on the Atlantis and see what happens 
The Lemo has a 1.1ohm in. Maybe give that a try first


----------



## jtgrey

So awesome

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sir Vape

Like the stand bro. Niiiiiicccce

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Here you go @johan




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Here you go @johan
> View attachment 18164
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Aaah! that looks relaxing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

So nice to see all you good folk enjoying the pipes and if i can say one thing from myself and i am sure Hugo (HOBBIT) will agree it gives us great pleasure to see you enjoy your stuff and to know that we have happy customers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

BigGuy said:


> So nice to see all you good folk enjoying the pipes and if i can say one thing from myself and i am sure Hugo (HOBBIT) will agree it gives us great pleasure to see you enjoy your stuff and to know that we have happy customers.


Thanks to you guys bringing it in. I have a bottle of Johnny Walker Black, also a birthday gift, which remained closed until the arrival of my pipe. Johnny will be opened tomorrow night during our Christmas dinner, sipping it down while elegantly puffing on elegance personified

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Noddy

I have to wait till 12 Jan or so to get my hands on mine....


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> Thanks to you guys bringing it in. I have a bottle of Johnny Walker Black, also a birthday gift, which remained closed until the arrival of my pipe. Johnny will be opened tomorrow night during our Christmas dinner, sipping it down while elegantly puffing on elegance personified


Oh come ooonnnn. When is it Whiskey-o'clock?!


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Oh come ooonnnn. When is it Whiskey-o'clock?!


Whenever you want it to be....of course we need proof in the form of a picture with a watch in it as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Whenever you want it to be....of course we need proof in the form of a picture with a watch in it as well


We used to camp once a month ... Breakfast was accompanied by "Kamp Sap" ... Vodka and OJ ... Mmmhhh, I think I must pretend I am camping today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Ok, here we go  Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The pipes look awesome!
I am now quite sad i didnt order one
Enjoy them

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BigGuy

Silver said:


> The pipes look awesome!
> I am now quite sad i didnt order one
> Enjoy them



Dont woryy @Silver more coming dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @jtgrey. Well, let's pop on the Atlantis and see what happens
> The Lemo has a 1.1ohm in. Maybe give that a try first


Damn, still having issues with my pipe and Lemo. Lemo is running fine on my BEC Pro, but getting miss fires often ... when pressing the battery the led flashes white 5 times, irrespective of the wattage settings (blue led vs white led). mAN runs perfectly on it, so I have no idea what the problem is


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Damn, still having issues with my pipe and Lemo. Lemo is running fine on my BEC Pro, but getting miss fires often ... when pressing the battery the led flashes white 5 times, irrespective of the wattage settings (blue led vs white led). mAN runs perfectly on it, so I have no idea what the problem is


Is it just the lemo you're having problems with on the pipe? Could be a loose connection on the coil or perhaps the 510 isn't making proper contact. Is the Nautilus working ok?


----------



## BigGuy

Unskrew the skrew under the bittom olate of lemo. I had same issue it sorted it out.

while vaping my E-pipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Sorry about spelling

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> Is it just the lemo you're having problems with on the pipe? Could be a loose connection on the coil or perhaps the 510 isn't making proper contact. Is the Nautilus working ok?


Only the Lemo. Lemo Smok BEC works fine, but the Lemo pipe combo is giving issues. Pipe and Nautilus combo is also fine.


BigGuy said:


> Unskrew the skrew under the bittom olate of lemo. I had same issue it sorted it out.
> 
> while vaping my E-pipe


I did, after initially having the issue two nights ago ... maybe unskrew it some more?


----------



## LandyMan

So I gave up trying to use the Lemo on the pipe


----------



## Sir Vape

Will give it a go when I get back @LandyMan and report back


----------



## Sir Vape

We will be receiving a few more of these in Jan for those that missed out. Mail us if you would like to reserve one


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> So I gave up trying to use the Lemo on the pipe


And apparently I lied  My OCD got the better of me, I just had to get the Lemo running on my gorgeous pipe. So, took the whole Lemo apart, making sure there are no funnies or potential shorts, put it back together this afternoon, and BOOM, 15W of pure bliss on my pipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Kewl beans.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## Noddy

What a mod. I love mine! Thanks Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

That it is


----------



## LandyMan

So Guardians of the Universe, what's the lowest ohm you got firing on the pipe? Someone mentioned rated to 0.4, but my Atlantis at 0.5 doesn't fire


----------



## BigGuy

@LandyMan i have to say i have not gone lower than 1.2ohm but the specs on the pipe are as follows


Operating Wattage: 6.0W-15.0W
Minimum Resistance: 1.0 ohm
510/Ego Threaded
Made out of real wood and stainless steel
Utilizes one 18350 battery (removable and sold separately)
Regards


----------



## LandyMan

BigGuy said:


> @LandyMan i have to say i have not gone lower than 1.2ohm but the specs on the pipe are as follows
> 
> 
> Operating Wattage: 6.0W-15.0W
> Minimum Resistance: 1.0 ohm
> 510/Ego Threaded
> Made out of real wood and stainless steel
> Utilizes one 18350 battery (removable and sold separately)
> Regards


Thanks @BigGuy, not sure why I have 0.4 in my head  Probably the wine and Lemo on the Guardian talking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @BigGuy, not sure why I have 0.4 in my head  Probably the wine and Lemo on the Guardian talking


I also recall seeing the 0.4 ohm minimum in the specs on the smok website.


----------



## BigGuy

Urgent request from all of our clients who bought a Gaurdian Epipe 2 from us. Please could you let us know what batteries you are using please. Are they the flat top or are they the button top. Why we ask is we have had a problem with one pipe and now the replacement head we got which was working has failed as well and it was working fine. Just trying to eliminate future problems and rectify this problem. SO PLEASE LET US KNOW IF THE BATTERIES ARE FLAT TOP OR BUTTON TOP Thanking you in advance.


----------



## ConradS

Hi. Running the flat top efest. What issues are u having?


----------



## LandyMan

Flat top Efest 700mah


----------



## Noddy

Flat top efest. No problems


----------



## BigGuy

One of our customers ordered one and used a *button top* and the unit worked a while then it stopped working, obviously this is concerning for us and with the stuff coming from china i gave the customer my top which was working while we got a new top for him. Same thing happened with my top it was working then stopped working. Try to do a process of elimination. Seems like its the button top that is causing the problem nothing on any other forum.


----------



## BumbleBee

I am the customer in question. I'm using Efest 700mAh Botton tops bought new from SkyBlue. They didn't have flat tops at the time, if I'd known that button tops would kill the pipe I wouldn't have bought them.

The pipe worked great at the start but after a few hours of use it was completely dead, the light comes on when the button is depressed but that's pretty much where it ends. @BigGuy sent the pipe back to me with the top cap that he had been using, so we know it worked. Once I had used it for a few hours it too was dead. I was running it at 11W on a 1.4ohm single 28g coil in my Kayfun. It worked great at first, then a few misfires, now nothing.


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee Still no response from smok dude, i was running a lemo on 1 ohm and a aero tank mini with a 1.8ohm but on a flat top battery. Lets see what smok have to say but so far on all the international forums i cant find a similar issue.


----------



## ConradS

Thats frustrating, I find that my battery cutoff Voltage is erratic the flashy light can come on anywhere between 3.75 and 3.82 I have seen - I suppose that is due to the voltage drop when firing at different wattages. Also those batteries drain fast and can get pretty warm! Then I find you have to be precise with the presses. But never seen anything like this.


----------



## BumbleBee

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee Still no response from smok dude, i was running a lemo on 1 ohm and a aero tank mini with a 1.8ohm but on a flat top battery. Lets see what smok have to say but so far on all the international forums i cant find a similar issue.


Thanks Craig, I'm not in a terrible hurry, just very curious as to what the problem could be. I've also googled for similar issues but none have surfaced yet, this must be an isolated case. I suspect that the problem could be with the body itself, there must be some sort of intermittent short or dry joint in there somewhere. Sucks because I've grown quite attached to this one, even though I've hardly got any use out of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee If it was just one i would have to agree with you as brand new and never been used. But 2 where one had been used for a fair amount of time before hand. I am not so sure. In my opinion and to be honest i think its the battery dude, and i say that purely because everyone else that has commented and from our own devices using flat tops and mine been working without a seconds problem to go from Hero to zero so fast just doesnt make sense. But lets wait and see what they say. Obviously i am miffed as well as now i am without a pipe as well.


----------



## Andre

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee If it was just one i would have to agree with you as brand new and never been used. But 2 where one had been used for a fair amount of time before hand. I am not so sure. In my opinion and to be honest i think its the battery dude, and i say that purely because everyone else that has commented and from our own devices using flat tops and mine been working without a seconds problem to go from Hero to zero so fast just doesnt make sense. But lets wait and see what they say. Obviously i am miffed as well as now i am without a pipe as well.


Does the instructions specify that one has to use a flat top?


----------



## annemarievdh

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee If it was just one i would have to agree with you as brand new and never been used. But 2 where one had been used for a fair amount of time before hand. I am not so sure. In my opinion and to be honest i think its the battery dude, and i say that purely because everyone else that has commented and from our own devices using flat tops and mine been working without a seconds problem to go from Hero to zero so fast just doesnt make sense. But lets wait and see what they say. Obviously i am miffed as well as now i am without a pipe as well.



We use a button top battery for the one I got, and no problems. It works wonderfully.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Andre said:


> Does the instructions specify that one has to use a flat top?



@Andre thats the thing it doesnt. but what perplexes me is that the head we sent back was actually from my own pipe which i used every day and then in one day it was dead. Still no answer from SMOK.


----------



## Andre

BigGuy said:


> @Andre thats the thing it doesnt. but what perplexes me is that the head we sent back was actually from my own pipe which i used every day and then in one day it was dead. Still no answer from SMOK.


Then it could be something wrong with the internals I suppose. Hope SMOK comes to the party. All the best to all parties involved.


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks Craig, I'm not in a terrible hurry, just very curious as to what the problem could be. I've also googled for similar issues but none have surfaced yet, this must be an isolated case. *I suspect that the problem could be with the body itself, there must be some sort of intermittent short or dry joint in there somewhere*. Sucks because I've grown quite attached to this one, even though I've hardly got any use out of it


Craig I think you might have missed this in my earlier post...

"I suspect that the problem could be with the body itself, there must be some sort of intermittent short or dry joint in there somewhere."


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee i am emailing them again if no answer by 11 i am going to phone them.


----------



## BumbleBee

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee i am emailing them again if no answer by 11 i am going to phone them.


Thanks for all the effort, but like I said no hurry, let's give them a little more time to respond


----------



## Marzuq

@BumbleBee i doubt that its a battery issue. if the button top was a problem then im sure that the light would not come on either once the pipe dies. 
Its a trial and error situation. you have swapped out a top cap and this did not resolve the issue. @BigGuy i would recommend putting a button top battery in your working unit and see if that causes any issues after a few hours of use. If not then the issue lies in the body of the e-pipe. 
As much as we would like for everything brand new to work well with no issues, unfortunately this is not true. Many products have a bad unit or bad batch in between and gives issues right out the box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> @BumbleBee i doubt that its a battery issue. if the button top was a problem then im sure that the light would not come on either once the pipe dies.
> Its a trial and error situation. you have swapped out a top cap and this did not resolve the issue. @BigGuy i would recommend putting a button top battery in your working unit and see if that causes any issues after a few hours of use. If not then the issue lies in the body of the e-pipe.
> As much as we would like for everything brand new to work well with no issues, unfortunately this is not true. Many products have a bad unit or bad batch in between and gives issues right out the box.


That's what we did @Marzuq, we took @BigGuy's working cap and put it on my pipe with the same button top batteries, the cap was dead in a few hours but the lights all work like they should.


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq iwould love to try the button top out but i gave @BumbleBee my head while we are waiting for the replacements.


----------



## Marzuq

@BumbleBee that is why i suggested trying the button top in a working pipe . but as @BigGuy has just said the wait for spares in on.
very unfortunate situation. i see that @annemarievdh uses a button top battery in hers. this leads me to believe the problem does not lay with the battery but more likely the body

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

I nearly hat my heart attack me. Sat down for a vape and a chat. I put my one Kayfun 3.1 on, switch it and go for the 1st puff on and get 5 white blinks... first thing I said was NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! MY PRECIOUS... switched it off pulled out the battery and all that tried again. 5 white flashes... with tears in my eyes I check the battery voltage and get 4.1 volt. put it back together try again and get 5 flashes. at this point tears are running down my cheek snot is flowing over my upper lip. and for some reason I decided to put my kayfun 4 on and it works. Is my pipe a snob? what the hey... so I check the kayfun 3.1 and it reads out at 1.1 ohm. I checked the kayfun 4 at it reads 1.3 ohm... so the Guardian wont fire below 1.2 ohm or something like that but needles to say I am jumping around like a maniac. 

PS Also running button tops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @BumbleBee I'm sending you my unit complete top and body until we can sort this out with Smok  I will put in one of my flat tops. Def sounds like your base is faulty and then bombing out the switch. I just wouldn't trust using the battery you have for now, just in case it is. Not saying it is but just a safer bet for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @BumbleBee I'm sending you my unit complete top and body until we can sort this out with Smok  I will put in one of my flat tops. Def sounds like your base is faulty and then bombing out the switch. I just wouldn't trust using the battery you have for now, just in case it is. Not saying it is but just a safer bet for now



I was chatting to @BumbleBee last night about this. Easy way to see if its the base, If his does it again screw a sub ohm coil and see if you get the 5 flashes. That would confirm every thing is in contact. If the mod fires with a sub ohm coil attached its definitely bad connections in the bowl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @BumbleBee I'm sending you my unit complete top and body until we can sort this out with Smok  I will put in one of my flat tops. Def sounds like your base is faulty and then bombing out the switch. I just wouldn't trust using the battery you have for now, just in case it is. Not saying it is but just a safer bet for now


Thanks for the offer Hugo, I really do appreciate it, but please don't send yours, let's just wait for a replacement from Smok. All this up and down with the couriers is just going to work out more than the mod itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I have been vaping on mine the whole weekend with Button tops and have not yet had any issues apart from a couple of silver moments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@Sir Vape / @BigGuy , have you guys had any feedback from Smok about the pipe?


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee I emailed them again yesterday dude and gave them stick for not replying to my first mail. If i dont get a answer tonight i will phone again. But you know what it is like you get A ELLO MY NAME SHE IS A WONG CHONG LICKYLONGTIME

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Cool, thanks


----------



## LandyMan

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee I emailed them again yesterday dude and gave them stick for not replying to my first mail. If i dont get a answer tonight i will phone again. But you know what it is like you get A ELLO MY NAME SHE IS A WONG CHONG LICKYLONGTIME


Wahahaha. Too true. Emails are also in the third person


----------



## Sir Vape

@BumbleBee hey bro shipped mine off to you this morning. Smok will sort it out only on our next order. Please just use another battery if possible just to be safe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

Hi guys just an FYI with regards to the Guardian pipe and button tops. I have now used mine as an ADV for over a week and have not yet had any issues with the Button top batteries. If you use it hard the bottom of the battery cap gets a bit hot but I have had no issues with the device giving up one me or misfires as yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

Like a boss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

Glad to see those stands works 

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

@LandyMan it seems @Arthster has a bigger...uhm...tank...than you 

Both are looking great though guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> @LandyMan it seems @Arthster has a bigger...uhm...tank...than you
> 
> Both are looking great though guys



Its not the size of the tank that matters, its the quality of the wood that's important 

EDIT: And how you handle it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

LOL, @free3dom and @Arthster, you guys are funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@Sir Vape your pipe arrived here this afterneoon, I don't want to use it though, the only batteries I have are the ones I was using in mine.


----------

